# Here she is.



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 25, 2011)

I love it.

ordering some Portra 400 tonight.


----------



## Buckster (Jun 26, 2011)

Beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 26, 2011)

Buckster said:


> Beautiful.  Congrats!



Thanks! Unfortunately, the film advance lever is locking up. Looks like I'll have to send it to Mark Hama.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Mark!


----------

